
Prototyping at Slack - kylestetz
https://slack.engineering/prototyping-at-slack-b1ec3a298226
======
yuribro
Personally the Slack UI is very not "natural" for me, both before the redesign
and after with new desktop UI. The iOS app feels better in the new version,
but also something is very not consistent with my experience with other apps.

In the desktop case, for some actions (like leave a channel), I have to click
on every element which looks like it clicking it would open a menu, until I
find the right menu with that option.

On mobile, I find it very difficult to navigate quickly between channels/DMs,
and always have a hard time when trying to open a "DM with several people
session". Both a new one, and finding one I know exists in my history.

------
geoffbp
Their UI is not my cup of tea either. I find browsing channels and the way
personal chats are listed not to work well. I've also seen a bug numerous
times where the UI shows a notification for a message when there isn't one but
that's not a UI problem per se

------
http-teapot
I am curious, it says it loads under one second but doesn’t on my computer,
does it load that fast for you?

